# Windows On Floppy Disks



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi folks I am trying to get an OS onto a laptop without a cd drive, so does anyone have a copy of win 95 on floppy disks. That way I could get it up and running and upgrade using a USB external drive. O what fun and joy.
















Tom


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, but Win95 is 33 floppy disks! Surely there's an easier way.

Can't you just boot directly off the USB device or get or a Linux based boot floppy with USB support then run the USB device off that?


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Ah Now I never thought of linux, I have a copy of suse 9.1 on cd s I dare say there is a way of making a boot disk that supports usb from these?I tried the other way ie usb support for DOS but had no luck.

Tom


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Update Tried Linux no good it would seem the problem is the BIOs on this thinkpad and there is no support for systems past Win 98.Once I can get a copy of windows on it I can flash the BIOs aaaaaaaaaand all will be well (it will even take XP), but I am stuck at the first hurdle.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Tom,

you should be able to flash the BIOS regardless of the OS, or it even having an OS. It's usually totally independent. Can't say for sure, have never done it on a Thinkpad though.

What is the model you have? I just looked on IBM / Lenovo's website and there are some BIOS utilities there, but they are model specific.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

It's a 600X 2646


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Try this. May work for you, or it may not...

*1. Download BG-Rescue Linux floppy disk images:*

Disk 1

Disk 2

*2. Use rawwrite to transfer the images onto floppy disk.*

If you haven't got rawwrite, you can use this GUI version:

RawWrite for XP

This is the installation file. Copy it into its own directory and run it. It will create the rwwrtwin.exe file (the main program) and a diskio.dll file in the installation directory. Just run the rwwrtwin.exe file to run the rawwrite GUI then point it at the floppy disk images described above to create the Boot Floppies.

*3. Attach your USB device to the PC and boot from the floppies you have created in step 2 above.*

When disk 1 appears to hang, insert disk 2 and press Enter to continue the boot process.

*4. Once you're booted into Linux you need to create a mount point for your USB device:*

# cd /mnt

# mkdir usb

With the first command you change into the /mnt directory.

The second command creates a sub-directory called usb which we'll use as the mount point for the filesystem that exists on the usb device.

*5. Mount the USB filesystem:*

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb

This command mounts the USB device's filesystem on the the /mnt/usb subdirectory and also specifies the filetype to be "virtual" FAT. You may not need the "-t vfat" bit but I generally use it (assuming the USB device is formatted as FAT of course).

*6. View the files on the USB device:*

# cd /mnt/usb

# ls -l

The first command changes directory to the sub-directory where the USB filesystem is mounted. The second command lists the files on that filesystem.

*7. Smile: You've done it (I hope)







*

Ref: BG Rescue Linux


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Tom,

looks like there is also a model number associated, if you can find it. 3 digits

Here's a link for you

search results

this is the first link here which leads to this page to download the BIOS.

the matrix link will end up getting you to the download page also.

Standard disclaimer applies, you can fubar your system if this goes south. Also, make sure you have the correct version for your exact system. It may also be a good idea to go in stages, rather than go straight to the most recent. This would depend on what was changed in the update.

Martin


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Best bet would be to buy a laptop '2.5" to 3.5" ide adapter so you can connect laptop drives to desktop PC'

Remove the laptop hard drive and fit it onto a desktop system then install an operating system [copy install directory as well!] onto the laptop hard drive then fit it back into the laptop...

Adapters are very cheap [Â£3ish!] & it removes a lot of hassle from what could be a long-winded process with trying to install via floppy. I used this method on a very old laptop that has a floppy drive that ceased working and wasn't worth replacing... but makes a great powerpoint seminar display station.

Joli.

P.S.

Try this link because not all versions of win95 have even basic USB Support!

http://www.usbman.com/Win95%20USB%20Guide.htm


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

But if a free BIOS update gives you USB boot capability, then you should be quids in. You would be able to install from CD, boot Linux on a CD, boot from a memory stick, go swimming, horseback riding, etc.... (sorry, old joke).

If you install the OS on a desktop and then move the HD, it will have to find the new hardware, load drivers, etc. It should work, I have also done this, but if you can get your system to function as Bill Gates intended then it's all you in the future.

Martin


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

UPDATE







All is well got acheap cd drive tio fit on ebay and we are up and running on XP


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Rahhhh!

Sorry, pit bissed









Glad it's all up and runnin'


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thank Christ Tom - I almost forgot what a floppy is.

Thought about it last night watching remake of Italian Job.

Alleged designer of Napster having it nicked whilst alseep. Whole prog on 1 floppy


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

You could have put Windows for Workgroups and Calmira on it... it would run VERY fast!


----------

